# Benadryl?



## Rockyrocko (Sep 24, 2013)

I was wondering about giving Rocky children's Benadryl? The vet said he may have allergies. I forgot to ask the doctor about that. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmm.. I know you can give dogs benedryl, my dog gets it daily. Don't know about rabbits because on their GI is complex. I would call the vet and ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## bunnbunn (Sep 24, 2013)

Wrong place.


----------



## Millinex (Sep 25, 2013)

If you're actually sure it's an allergy.. A lot of over the counter allergy medication for humans is fine for other animals as well. I would use a very small amount of a tablet for a few days and see if you notice any improvement.

I've never dosed benadryl in rabbits but I don't see why it wouldn't work at all, the only problems are how the drug reacts over long periods of time and the damage it does to the body once you start upping the dosage, but I've found it great for building a tolerance to an allergy as well.


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 25, 2013)

I googled it for rabbits and it's not a good idea. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Millinex (Sep 25, 2013)

Rockyrocko said:


> I googled it for rabbits and it's not a good idea. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



Google is not the end all of the world, just sayin. 

A lot of times, when you take an animal in to a vet, and they prescribe an allergy medication- they give you the exact same thing you can buy at your local pharmacy, it's just in a smaller tablet so you don't have to break it up.

I would likely imagine benadryl would actually be fine, just it hasn't been tested all that much. I debate taking a few animals from my herd and seeing how they do on it.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 25, 2013)

I wouldn't chance it. If all fails call the vet 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 25, 2013)

Well what I found was other bunny forums. It's better to have a vet prescribe the right thing/dosage. Better to be cautious than have a bunny in worse shape or dead. He has to go back next for an ear check or even this week if he's not acting like himself. I can ask then. 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Millinex (Sep 25, 2013)

FreezeNkody said:


> I wouldn't chance it. If all fails call the vet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum





Rockyrocko said:


> Well what I found was other bunny forums. It's better to have a vet prescribe the right thing/dosage. Better to be cautious than have a bunny in worse shape or dead. He has to go back next for an ear check or even this week if he's not acting like himself. I can ask then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


I was a few months from being a vet, just didn't peruse it. Just saying, from what I would recommend as someone nearly completely qualified as a vet.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 25, 2013)

Rockyrocko said:


> Well what I found was other bunny forums. It's better to have a vet prescribe the right thing/dosage. Better to be cautious than have a bunny in worse shape or dead. He has to go back next for an ear check or even this week if he's not acting like himself. I can ask then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


 
You are correct.


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## missyscove (Sep 26, 2013)

Diphenhydramine has been used for rabbits although in my exotics formulary it's listed specifically for Torticollis. I've had a vet prescribe Chlorpheniramine as an antihistamine to one of my rabbits when we suspected allergies although it didn't clear it up.

Basically, yes there are antihistamine options for rabbits, but I wouldn't recommend dosing it yourself.


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 27, 2013)

missyscove said:


> Diphenhydramine has been used for rabbits although in my exotics formulary it's listed specifically for Torticollis. I've had a vet prescribe Chlorpheniramine as an antihistamine to one of my rabbits when we suspected allergies although it didn't clear it up.
> 
> Basically, yes there are antihistamine options for rabbits, but I wouldn't recommend dosing it yourself.



Yup know that now. He's seeing the dr today for a checkup. Its on my list of things to ask/talk about.


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 28, 2013)

Dr says Benadryl is ok but only 2.5 ml. That's if we want to try it. 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

